# Browning Nomad /Wasp recurve? Any good?



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Browning made and sold some damn good bows. If I recall correctly, Harry Drake, the famous flight shooter, was of the people who designed the Browning recurves and oversaw much of the production.

Some of the bow designs looked much like the Bear line, and a few looked just like a Bear Grizzly. Of course, in the early days many of the recurves looked very similar. 

What lengths and draw-weights?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have 8 Browning recurves...2 of them are Nomads(a Nomad and a Nomad I) and 1 is a Wasp. Both are excellent shooters. I also have a Nomad Stalker I and a Nomad Stalker II. The Stalkers are a little thicker in the grip than the Nomad and Wasp are.


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

45# @ 28" ,the nomad im looking at is 52" . The wasp is also 45# and is 56".


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

82nd:

I don't know your experience in shooting stickbows, but short bows as those are can be a challenge for the best of shooters. If your draw-length is much over 28", I suggest you be cautious and first determine how they draw at certain draw-lengths. 

Appears that "JimPic" would be a good person to converse with about the Browning bows.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Sounds like a Nomad Stalker being that it's 52" . I have an NS that's 52",[email protected], and it's a nice shooting bow but WindWalker is right about short bows being a bit challenging. Being that both are 45#,I'd go with the longer Wasp...the riser isn't as reflexed as the Nomads are and they're quick shooters(mine is 45# also)


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

My draw on my compound is 27" ,I havent had the time to go to the archery shop and have my draw measured on a recurve. I thought rule of thumb was that it takes 1" off your compound draw lenght. I have a short draw lenght either way ,do you still think that a short lenght recurve would be a problem?


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

My son has a Wasp, very good shooting bow.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

82ndArcher07 said:


> My draw on my compound is 27" ,I havent had the time to go to the archery shop and have my draw measured on a recurve. I thought rule of thumb was that it takes 1" off your compound draw lenght. I have a short draw lenght either way ,do you still think that a short lenght recurve would be a problem?


It's not so much the draw length as it is the length of the bow. A longer bow is just more stable to shoot than a shorter bow. But there are exceptions though. My 2 shortest bows are a 48" Bear Super 48 Magnum and a 50" Browning Cobra I. The Bear shoots great for me but I 'm not as consistant shooting the Cobra


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

JimPic said:


> I have 8 Browning recurves...2 of them are Nomads(a Nomad and a Nomad I) and 1 is a Wasp. Both are excellent shooters. I also have a Nomad Stalker I and a Nomad Stalker II. The Stalkers are a little thicker in the grip than the Nomad and Wasp are.


Mind if i ask what brace height you're using on your nomad stalker 1? I just picked up a Nomad Stalker 1 in 70# and am trying to tune it. I'm not used to such a short bow and have no idea what the factory brace height range is but want to get in the ballpark.


----------

